#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Govbids.gr - Παρουσίαση διαγωνισμών ανά περιφέρεια

## sdomox

Χαίρετε.

Στο *govbids.gr* γίνεται μια προσπάθεια παρουσίασης/ταξινόμησης των διαγωνισμών που αναρτώνται στη Δι@ύγεια, ανά περιφέρεια.
Τα σχόλιά σας ευπρόσδεκτα!

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ καλό!

----------


## sdomox

Σε ευχαριστούμε Χάρη.

Έχουμε ταξινομήσει το 75% περίπου των φορέων του δημοσίου, και η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται.

----------

